# CatFIshing Perdido



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hwere gonna head up to perdido river tomorrow for some cat-fishing, hope we do good, post the report when we get back


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

opcorn Good luck

:letsdrink


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, we went tried out a few of my cat holes didn't produce and bites, so i motored around for a bit looking for signs of life on the fish finder,i finally found a nice hole with lots of fish on the screen, but we got on the water so late by time we found this hole, it was around 4 o'clock and with out my running lights we had to be done by dark, as soon as we drop the anchors and got the rods set out, 10 of them to be exact, the bites where instant, as fast as we could put them out there, we ended with 4 keepers and lots of small channel cats, we had two rods set out for flat-heads with live bait, but no bites, the hole we found went from 3 feet of water to 33 feet, a perfect drop off with two feeder creeks running in to it, no cats significant enough to take pictures of, but Saturday we are gonna head up to quintech landing on Escambia river to try and hunt some autumn holed up trophy blue cats...if that don't work then its back to that hole in Perdido for channel cats...


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the report!!! You got me wanting to go fishing!! If you dont mine me asking what were you catching your channel cats on?

:letsdrink


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

canadian night-crawlers from walmart, cutting them in half


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *RiVerRaT (11/27/2009)*Thanks for the report!!! You got me wanting to go fishing!! If you dont mine me asking what were you catching your channel cats on?
> 
> :letsdrink


Fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iv never tried cat-fishing with shrimp before


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (11/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *RiVerRaT (11/27/2009)*Thanks for the report!!! You got me wanting to go fishing!! If you dont mine me asking what were you catching your channel cats on?
> ...




Thanks Midnight!! I'll give it a try.

:letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

All the catfish but one we caught wile camping were caught on fresh dead shrimp


----------

